# Igf1-lr3



## Redrum1327 (May 23, 2016)

I know a lot of guys don't buy into the hole igf thing and all the bunks out there but im curious as to how you guys would or have run Igf alone or with slin ?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 23, 2016)

Of the igf is fake, and it is,  what's the point?


----------



## gymrat827 (May 23, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Of the igf is fake, and it is,  what's the point?



x2x

just very very expensive 1ml's of powder.


----------



## Redrum1327 (May 23, 2016)

I had completely forgot about that tbh .


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 28, 2016)

I did a comprehensive research thread on IGF a while ago. Spent thousands and thousands on it. Had a doctor friend who helped me purchase it through a well known and respected regent supplier that supplies compounds like that for medical studies. IGF is most commonly used in in-vitro studies. My doc actually put his medical license on the line and designed a fake study that was investigated by a board of medical directors. They went as far as investigating all his social media everything. They passed the study and we bought 10mg of IGF-LONG R3. Its been a while but I believe 1 mg costed around $500. I ran it at 100mcg post work out for about 5 months. Seen no change whatsoever and this was easily real IGF. There were no insane pumps or a pump so intense you couldn't lift any weight like some well known guys claimed. There also is no way to test IGF in blood work real or not. Its the perfect compound to fake. I also ran it with slin which made no difference. 

Any way that is just my experience and it may be completely wrong...I doubt it is but maybe?? lol


----------

